# New books



## Anamatar IV (Jan 25, 2003)

How about a thread where we take the name of any tolkien book and change it into a completely new plot. Write a description for the book:

Return of the Ring

A book from Sauron and the ring wraith's view as they finally capture the ring and destroy the world.

but funnier than that


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 26, 2003)

The Fellowship of the Pandas

The Giant Panda, Brian, is fed up of looking after this nose-ring his mother left him. So he decides to gather up all his friends, Hugh, Pugh and Barney McGrew, and they travel off to the depths of Indonesia to destroy the Ring in a vat of porridge.

Or something like that


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 26, 2003)

The Fellowship of the Ring:

The ring goes out for a night with all the other rings of power and they dance up a storm!!!!

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 27, 2003)

The Two Kitchen cabinets

I union forms between two kitchen cabinets to try and destroy....all dishes


----------



## Éomond (Jan 27, 2003)

The Two Utensils

Sporks and Foons unite to destroy Forks and Spoons.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 28, 2003)

_The Bobbit_ 

A story about a man turned halfling.

Also known as _There and Back Again_ 


-Lasgalen


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 2, 2003)

the lord of the gollum
*gollums own little fairy tale how he gets the ring by just asking*


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 3, 2003)

_The Two Hours_

Story of how Mirimax lost out big time by trying to limit the amount of time PJ had to tell his tale.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Mablung (Feb 3, 2003)

The Return of the King

Elvis is found in Sauron's dungeons and freed by Frodo and Sam.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 5, 2003)

> Story of how Mirimax lost out big time by trying to limit the amount of time PJ had to tell his tale.



I like this one! I wonder how Mirimax feels now, trying to cheep out. Can you imagine LOTR being shorter and in only two movies??


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 5, 2003)

I imagine that the Miramax executive who passed on LOTR feels much like the record studio heads who turned down The Beatles, or the M&Ms big shot who turned down the chance to be E.T.'s favorite candy.


----------

